# 14500 battery/charger options



## Mike Iver (Mar 3, 2007)

I have alot of AA and AAA NIMH cells and a couple of chargers. I run all of my lights off of these. I am intrested, possibly, in the 14500 (AA) cell to run my jetbeam cl-e and possibly a rexlight. I saw a charger and batteries at dealxtreme that were in my price range, but everything else that I saw was alot more. I think that I want another led cree light, but I am wondering if I should go with a 2 AA option (Fenix) or if I should make the jump to more chargers and batteries for something like a Rexlight?


----------



## VidPro (Mar 3, 2007)

ya know some of the lights that they are putting in fully charged 14500 Li-Ion cells into are being driven too hard.
really bright, but they may stop operating after about 100 hours (or less).

also the smaller lights do not have the "body" of light to heat sync remove the heat, and then they free wheel them for hours , the lights cool down when they are in your hand.
most of them WILL intermittantally run fine with the li-ion in it, but shouldnt be left running freewheeling (or runtime tests).

there is only 2 so far that i see, that has been specifically altered to work with the higher voltages. so you should either be aware of that, or have an ammeter to tell what the actual draw on the battery is.
those tiny parts, and the battery itself is rated at like 2A max, at room temps.

so if you go with a li-ion, get one that specifically works with a li-ion, or mod it to work with it. 

Soooo if your doing it for extreeme overdriven brightness, then just know the caveats.
li-ion is an awesome chemistry with its low self discharge and light weights, but ya gotta respect the power.


----------



## wacomme (Mar 3, 2007)

Which two lights?


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 4, 2007)

Jetbeam MKIIx . . . 

I just loaded it with a 3.6V Ultrafire 14500 cell, and wow is there a difference. This light has a voltage rating of .7 - 4.2V.


----------



## wacomme (Mar 4, 2007)

What's an excellent, easy-to-use and forget-about Li-ion charger for 14500's?


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 4, 2007)

I use the Ultrafire 3.6V 10440/14500 charger

It is important to understand that this device charges unprotected Ultrafire 10440/14500 cells. When using them in your light, remove the cells immediately when the beam begins to dim.

It is a set it and forget it charger, but I remove the cells shortly after charge terminates. Is it the best? I don't know as I've heard many great things about AWs charger. 

What I like about the Ultrafire is that it charges 10440 cells as well, I'm not sure if the AW charger accomodates these cells.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 5, 2007)

wacomme said:


> What's an excellent, easy-to-use and forget-about Li-ion charger for 14500's?


The Nano charger ($7) is a very neat little travelling charger, but it only charges one 14500 cell at a time. The Ultrafire WF-139 ($15) does 2 at once and will take different size cells, 14500, RCR123 etc etc up to 18650. Both available from AW:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140362


----------



## protein_man (Mar 7, 2007)

Dont use the ultrafire charger! It overcharges big time, can cause battery failure or fire etc. My ultrafire 14500 charger was upto 4.3V and wasnt terminating - no good.

I still use the same charger but monitor the cells as they charge with my meter. I terminate them at 4.19 Volts.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 7, 2007)

protein_man said:


> Dont use the ultrafire charger! It overcharges big time, can cause battery failure or fire etc. My ultrafire 14500 charger was upto 4.3V and wasnt terminating - no good.
> 
> I still use the same charger but monitor the cells as they charge with my meter. I terminate them at 4.19 Volts.


You may be right about the Ultrafire 10440/14500 charger (I don't know - I don't have one) but the Ultrafire WF-139 is sold by AW and I doubt he would recommend something that didn't work properly. Mine has never gone above 4.2v and I always test batteries when they come off.

Same Ultrafire brand, but maybe different reliability issues?


----------



## coppertrail (Mar 7, 2007)

protein_man said:


> Dont use the ultrafire charger! It overcharges big time, can cause battery failure or fire etc. My ultrafire 14500 charger was upto 4.3V and wasnt terminating - no good.
> 
> I still use the same charger but monitor the cells as they charge with my meter. I terminate them at 4.19 Volts.


1. You are referring to the Ultrafire 10440/14500 2 slot charger?
2. Its normal for these cells to reach 4.2V at the end of charge, they drop to 3.6V when drain is started. 
3. Could it be that your DMM is off by 1/10V?

I charged up 2 Ultrafire 14500s the other night. I didn't test voltage, and immediately put one in my Jetbeam MKIIx. All modes ran fine using this cell. This light only regulates up to 4.2V, so I wouldn't have seen regulation if the cell was above 4.2V. 

I don't see a problem with my charger . . .


----------



## awid (Jan 2, 2010)

DM51 said:


> You may be right about the Ultrafire 10440/14500 charger (I don't know - I don't have one) but the Ultrafire WF-139 is sold by AW and I doubt he would recommend something that didn't work properly. Mine has never gone above 4.2v and I always test batteries when they come off.
> 
> Same Ultrafire brand, but maybe different reliability issues?



So does the WF-139 charge 14500's?


----------



## amigafan2003 (Jan 2, 2010)

> So does the WF-139 charge 14500's?



Yup.


----------



## tk40 (Feb 19, 2010)

Are 14500 batteries mainstream? I was searching for something by a good brand like Sanyo. Anyone know where I can find one?

thanks! lovecpf


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 19, 2010)

AW's are a good brand as well.


----------



## Font size (Feb 28, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]There was something about the older chargers trickled voltage but the new ones stop. You have a safety in the charger and another in the cell. Just as a precaution you might want to take them out when charged. [/FONT]


awid said:


> So does the WF-139 charge 14500's?


[FONT=&quot]14500s don’t seem to get hot at all when left in.[/FONT]


----------



## lingpau (Feb 28, 2010)

I just received a brand new Ultrafire charger from DX and 4 Trustfire 900 mAh protected 14500 Lithium batteries. The charger does NOT overcharge and the batteries do not get hot. Open voltage on the charger is no more than 4.20 volts. Maybe the older chargers had problems. My new one does not. This entire discussion and negativity for the Ultrafire 139 charger reminds me of my friend that has a Cadillac, he says all the other cars are junk. I might not have all the bells and whistles of the Caddy, but my Chevy get me anywhere I want to go- and for less money!


----------

